# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Sản phẩm Việt - doanh nghiệp tự giới thiệu >  Máy cắt CNC Bruco TRUECUT 4000

## daicacokhi

Máy cắt CNC Bruco TRUECUT 4000 là dòng sản phẩm máy cắt CNC do công ty cổ phần công nghiệp weldcom nghiên cứu và phát triển
*Tính năng nổi bật:*
- Đây là dòng máy cắt CNC cao cấp với bộ điều khiển CNC Hypertherm Micro EDGE PRO tiên tiến. 
- Máy kết hợp đồng bộ với nguồn cắt Plasma HPR260XD, bộ tự động nâng hạ mỏ Hypertherm Sensor THC, mỏ cắt Plasma HPR260XD và mỏ cắt oxy gas GENTEC toàn bộ từ Mỹ. 
- Với công nghệ Hypertherm console máy cho khả năng cắt rất tốt, đường cắt trơn mượt và vết kết thúc nhỏ. 
- Truecut 4000 rất phù hợp cho các đơn vị cơ khí yêu cầu chất lượng vết cắt cao. 
- Đây là dòng máy cắt CNC cao cấp với bộ điều khiển CNC Hypertherm Micro EDGE PRO tiên tiến. 
- Máy kết hợp đồng bộ với nguồn cắt Plasma HPR260XD, bộ tự động nâng hạ mỏ Hypertherm Sensor THC, mỏ cắt Plasma HPR260XD và mỏ cắt oxy gas GENTEC toàn bộ từ Mỹ. Với công nghệ Hypertherm console máy cho khả năng cắt rất tốt, đường cắt trơn mượt và vết kết thúc nhỏ. 
- Truecut 4000 rất phù hợp cho các đơn vị cơ khí yêu cầu chất lượng vết cắt cao. Máy cắt CNC TRUECUT 4000.

*Các linh kiện chính:*
- Loại ray : 43 Kg/m
- Động cơ Servo Japan Mitsubishi AC : 3 x 1500 W
- Thiết bị truyền động : KODUCH
- Hệ thống điều khiển CNC : Origin Micro EDGE Pro - Hypertherm, USA
- Màn hình điều khiển CNC : 17’’ dạng cảm ứng
- Hệ thống tủ điện : BODA
- PLC: Mitsubishi, Japan
- Rơle : Omron
- Công tắc AC : Schneider – Pháp
- Van điện từ : CEME, Italy
- Nguồn Plasma : Hypertherm HPR260XD, USA
* Thông số cơ bản:*
- Chiều dài cắt khả dụng: 13000mm
- Chiều rộng cắt khả dụng: 3000mm
- Chiều cao nâng hạ mỏ: 200mm
- Độ dày cắt bằng Oxy gas: 6-150mm
- Độ dày cắt bằng Plasma: 1- 32mm
- Tốc độ không tải: 24000mm/p
- Tốc độ làm việc: 20000mm/p
- Kích thước máy: 16000x4850x2000



Để tư vấn thêm về sản phẩm các bạn liên hệ:

Công ty cổ phần công nghiệp weldcom
1. Hà Nội (SHOWROOM WELDCOM1)

Địa chỉ: 463 Ngô Gia Tự, Long Biên.

Điện thoại : 024.36522752/ 024.62921100 - 0961050117 (Ms Loan) 

2. Hà Nội (showroom2)
Địa chỉ: 1345 Giải Phóng, Hoàng Mai

Điện thoại: 0246.2885.898 - 0906.078.891 (Mr Quý)

3. Hải Phòng
Địa chỉ: 848 Nguyễn Văn Linh, An Đồng, An Dương

Điện thoại: 0225.3531 817- 0965 156 639 (Ms Nhàn)

4. Đà Nẵng
Địa chỉ: 652 Điện Biên Phủ, Thanh Khê

Điện thoại: 0236.3813 799 / 0986 335 779 (Mr Lộc)

5. Bình Dương
Địa chỉ: 01/10 Quốc lộ 13, Khu phố Đông, Thuận An

Điện thoại: 0274.3799 972 - 0936 405 899 (Mr An)

6. TP. Hồ Chí Minh
Địa chỉ: 45/3F Quốc lộ 1A, Đông Lân, Bà Điểm, Hóc Môn

Điện thoại: 0283.7162 309- 0938 090 246 (Mrs Vũ Thị Ngọc Bích)

----------

